# Puerto Rican Orange Spot Millipede pictures



## padkison (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## RoachGirlRen (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow, very beautiful. Thanks for sharing! :clap:


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 3, 2007)

Are you sure that's from Puerto Rico? It sort of resembles the PR orange spots.


----------



## padkison (Nov 3, 2007)

Not 100% on that.  I believe it is the lone survivor from a group of two different speces of the Anadenobolus I got last year that were captive bred by someone in LA who originally got his from Swift's.  It has been living with the bumblebee millipedes for most of the past year.



Elytra and Antenna said:


> Are you sure that's from Puerto Rico? It sort of resembles the PR orange spots.


----------



## millipeter (Nov 5, 2007)

It's Anadenobolus arboreus gundlachi from Puerto Rico. This subspecies has 2 colorforms. One is just grey and dark (in the north) and the other with red spots on the back (north of the the center). Maybe your one has not the red dots like the other (variabilility) or it is and hybrid of the 2 colorforms.


----------



## ftorres (Nov 7, 2007)

*Puerto Rican Millis*

HEllo,
As always Millipeter is on the dime.

We had both color forms, and they produced many babies, but we only have a few left of each color form.
Hopefully we can get another generation.

Perry, if yours is up for trade or adoption I would love to get it.
regards
ftorres.


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 7, 2007)

Gorgeous - I have a great love for millipedes and would love some more but it's hard to get anything here. I'll keep looking. Gorgeous pics! Thank you


----------

